

Yes, Robots Really Are Going to Take Your Job and End the American Dream - nols
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3046203/the-new-rules-of-work/yes-robots-really-are-going-to-take-your-job-and-end-the-american-drea

======
YabYaladnam
...

[http://i0.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/011/129/RT....](http://i0.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/011/129/RT.jpg)

